# Sony finally joins the ereader price cutting craze....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/05/sony-cuts-e-reader-prices-pocket-edition-now-149/

Quote from Engadget.com the article above:

"Not much of a surprise here, but it looks like you can officially include Sony in the e-book reader price wars. It's now dropped the prices on its three current models: the Pocket Edition is down from $169 to $149, the Touch Edition drops from $199 to $169, and the 3G-equipped Daily Edition is now $299"

I'm not too hip on Sony eReaders, but my memory is that the Daily Edition has a larger screen than Kindle or Nook, and the controversial touch-screen capability. I still don't think it is gonna sell at over $100 price premium above the Kindle.

And once the Kindle for Android app came out so that I can read on my smart phone, I lost interest in the Sony Pocket Edition. At least as I understand things, Sony is not allied with any of the big booksellers, as all the major players in this fight except Apple are (and Apple has their PR machine, as well as an alliance with the big publishers and massive hardware sales to keep them as big guys). My suspicion is that Sony is going to fade out of the ereader sweepstakes unless they do something game-changing. Even cutting their prices to match Kindle and Nook probably won't be enough.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think the Daily has touch screen, but it does have a bigger screen than the Kindle or nook.  Not as big as the DX though.  It does have the always on 3G, I think. . . .not sure the bigger screen is worth over $100 more but Sony always has been higher priced just 'cause they're Sony.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The Sony Daily has the Touch screen.


----------

